# New 23rs



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

We made a trip to North Carolina (from Florida) to get a 2006 23rs last weekend. This is our first TT, and I couldn't be happier with the choice we made. We drove it home, put a few things in and met some friends at a site near the beach Hanna Park, Jacksonville FL For those who helped with my previous questions, I went with the Equalizer -- and have ordered a prodigy brake controller -- the eqalizer really does a great job. I am going to book a site for the summer rally at Topsail Fl State Park (Destin). Looking forward to meeting all the fellow Outbackers!!!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! action 
Hope you enjoy your new Outback. As I always tell those who get the 23RS, you show excellent taste.








If you are going to Topsail for the Summer Rally, better hurry and get a reservation because I think most of the campsites are already booked.

Bob


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new 23RS and welcome to the site. I hope your first camping experience is a great one.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new TT and welcome aboard. You're gonna love the Outback.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

fl_ford, Congratulations on your new TT and welcome to the Outbackers family! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

fl ford,

Congratulations!
Another OUtbacker! Man, these units are getting ppular.

Mark


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I am going to book a site for the summer rally at Topsail Fl State Park (Destin). Looking forward to meeting all the fellow Outbackers!!!
[snapback]84911[/snapback]​[/quote]








Congrats on your new Outback.







Go ahead and make reservations at Topsail when you can. There are going to be a ton of Outbackers there (for many it will be the 1st rally...includine me!)

Congrats again and hope to see you in Destin!


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Welcome to the site.

action

Ralph


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

fl ford,

Congratulations on the new Outback!
You're gonna love it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer!!

You'll have a ball with it!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome fl ford to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS

Don action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, fl_ford. I'm sure you'll enjoy your Outback and this forum! Glad to have you! action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there fl_ford! Looks like you're going to be our neighbors down in Destin! It will be so nice to meet you! We're all glad that you'll be part of the 'cult'. My DH and me are new here too but from what I hear, we're all referred to as the 'cult'!














Oh well, we couldn't 'drink kool-aid' with a nicer bunch of folks!







Congratulations fl_ford on your 23RS! WOOHOO!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Great to have you folks in the club! Lots of great information and friendship here!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Welcome Jon,

The 23RS is a great model. It is so easy to tow and is easy to park. You are going to love it. Congrats

John


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats!!

Just bought my first this past weekend and will be picking it up March 4th.

Happy Camping!!!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

[quote name='mjatalley' date='Feb 27 2006, 01:29 PM']
Congrats!!

Just bought my first this past weekend and will be picking it up March 4th.

Happy Camping!!!





























[snapback]85447[/snapback]​[/quote

Congrats on that mjatalley.
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!!

Please post some pictures soon and don't forget to join a local rally.


----------

